# Irish Club Marbella - A revival



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi All,

As many would know there are many nationalities and national associations or Expat groups dotted throughout the country, Here in Marbella, Most countries are represented through various associations, Admittedly we at the Irish Club have been on a bit of a Go slow in Recent years, apart from the annual St Patricks Festival. Several of the Community have been getting together recently to relaunch the Club with Regular events to suit all ages, From Golf events, to GAA Football events, BBQ´s , Lunches, Dinners, Excursions and much more. Soon our website will be updated with new events as they are arranged. if you would like updates on upcoming events we can add you to our database of residents/part-time residents by sending an email to [email protected] you can also find us on Facebook and follow our activities.
Of course the Club is open to all, not just Irish people we have members of many nationalities and ages. Any questions please let us know


----------

